# New Cervelo R3!!!



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Well, my Cervelo R3 is all built up and I am very satisfied. The quality is perfect and it looks stunning (for a carbon bike at least). 

Here's what I got...

Frame: Cervelo R3 (54cm)
Fork: Wolf SL
Headset: FSA IS2
Groupset: Campagnolo Record UT Compact (172.5mm/12-25 cassette)
Pedals: Look Keo Carbon
Bars: Ritchey Carbon Evolution (42mm)
Bar Tape: Silva Perforated
Stem: Syntace F119 (120mm)
Seatpost: Syntace P6 (with 32.4-31.6 USE shim)
Saddle: Prologo Choice Pro Ti Solid
Wheels: Fulcrum Racing 1
Tires: Schwalbe Ultremo
Tubes: Continental
Cages: No name generic carbon
Pump: Topeak Micro Rocket Carbon
Computer: Polar S725x

I didn't build it up uber light because it's going to be used for racing and training. I've had no time to get it weighed or even ride it for that matter (just had surgery on my hand)


----------



## alejovh1 (Mar 3, 2007)

nice bike, enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Prologo Choice Pro Ti Solid?

I've never seen that before. How do you like it? Which saddle shape does it resemble to the closest out of the mainstream ones? (SLR? Arione?)

very nice bike!


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Cheers! said:


> Prologo Choice Pro Ti Solid?
> 
> I've never seen that before. How do you like it? Which saddle shape does it resemble to the closest out of the mainstream ones? (SLR? Arione?)
> 
> very nice bike!


http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2006/shows/eicma06/?id=results/eicma069

I guess you can say it reminds me of my San Marco Aspide with a little more padding in the sit-bone area. It may look like a similar lightweight saddle, but it weighs in between 215-230 grams. You can change the covers around. I got the black base model with a solid black cover for winter and a white cover with air holes to use in summer. I think the whole changing cover is just marketing probably but think the black goes better with the bike no matter what season it is. I don't think putting the white cover with air holes on is going to be like an air conditioner for my crotch. The company is fairly new (as of early last year) and they sponsor the Pro Milram team and Tinkoff. I've not been able to ride. I have another week for my hand to heal...:cryin:


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Looks great!

I can't wait to get my frameset and built it up. I hope the seller will be able to ship my frame out today


----------



## Spear Legweak (Mar 27, 2006)

Did you get the weight checked yet? looks like it'll be pretty light from look'n at your parts list. How do you like the wheels? I'm look'n at the racing zeros for the weight but not liking the red color. The racing 1s are just a bit heavier and I've been hearing good things about them. 

More pics please!


----------



## kyler2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Spear Legweak said:


> Did you get the weight checked yet? looks like it'll be pretty light from look'n at your parts list. How do you like the wheels? I'm look'n at the racing zeros for the weight but not liking the red color. The racing 1s are just a bit heavier and I've been hearing good things about them.
> 
> More pics please!


7.2 kg as pictured with all the trim (pedals,polar sensors,pump,cages,etc). I could easily get it down to 6.8kg or even lower with a new seat and wheelset but I have no intentions of doing so...at the moment . 

I haven't taken it out for any rides longer than 75 km because I've been dialing in everything to where I want it. So far my first impressions (take with a grain of salt) from the wheels is that I'm not impressed. The free wheel is much louder than my '05 Campy Eurus' and it is a very noticeable difference. I guess the newer Campy rims are using the same hubs as Fulcrum so getting a pair of new Eurus' wouldn't have made a difference. My older Eurus' seem to be a smoother ride but again my time has been limited on the Fulcrum's. I'll need way more time on them to make any real judgment and to provide more detailed feedback.

More pics to follow...


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

Nice build. I hope you really like the R3, I've had mine for almost three months, and I don't think I've ever had a nicer handling bike.


----------



## reyesjames (Jul 20, 2007)

Has any one used Campy Neutron Ultras on an R3?

i want to build an R3, chours, with Neutrons... friends at LBS say they have heard good things about them.

It will be my first road bike and i weigh 200lbs


----------



## IcemanYVR (Jul 27, 2006)

I don't know about the Neutron's, but I recently stripped the Shimano off my R3, and built it up with Chorus and Campagnolo Eurus wheels.

I am 210lbs, (still trying to lose the last 20  ), and they are an excellent wheel. Light, aero, and very strong. I wouldn't worry to much about Campy wheels. I've never had a problem with their wheels.


----------

